# Do poodle puppies go through an awkward stage?



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

Do they go through a stage where they are disproportionate in their structure or are they always perfectly square no matter the age? My puppy is about 5 months right now and i feel like she isnt currently square- shes slightly longer than tall right now and i'm not sure if thats normal development and she'll even out as she grows or if that should be a flag for me in her future show carrier. Do they go through a puppy ugly stage where they can't be truly evaluated for structure? She looked perfect at 8-9 weeks but now im not so sure, shes my first poodle so im not sure whats normal for growth. Thanks!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

YES!! They don't grow evenly!! Front legs could be taller, hind legs could be taller, back longer, back shorter, they do grow different!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh, yes they grow funny! I've had pups that looked like they were going down hill because their back legs were longer than their front legs, and then there was a time when a head grew huge and it took the body a few weeks to catch up. Ugh, looked like a cartoon character. I think the best way to ensure that your pup will end up being square is to be selective when you choose your breeder and check that the pup's parents are well proportioned. I have to add that my least favorite phase was when Sailor looked like a curly coated dachshund. Thank goodness he grew out of that pretty quickly.


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

okay good because right now at 5 months shes kind of long and skinny- very much like the curly duchshund...lol. I'm waiting for her legs to grow and catch up!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It's always funny to watch them grow both Beatrice and Pia went through a giraffe stage and the curly doxie stage


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

when do they even out and look like square poodles again?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

when they start filling out, I want to say 9 months or so, I can't recollect but Pia is 8 1/2 months is starting to look less the gangly teen and more the adult poodle. For a while her hips were taller than her shoulders by more than an inch. Around seven months she was all neck.


----------

